# Wanted! Blue e/s featured in Look magazine *help plz*



## c00ki312 (Jan 13, 2009)

If any of you UK girls who has the current issue of Look magazine (19th jan) with lily allen on the cover, theres a beauty spread ("Recharge your makeup") at the back and i really want to know the bright blue e/s the model is wearing on her lower eyes. it says model makeup is by MAC and im guessing its a pro colour. can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_If any of you UK girls who has the current issue of Look magazine (19th jan) with lily allen on the cover, theres a beauty spread ("Recharge your makeup") at the back and i really want to know the bright blue e/s the model is wearing on her lower eyes. it says model makeup is by MAC and im guessing its a pro colour. can anyone help?

thanks_

 
HAHA im sitting reaing that mag right now! multi-tasking specktra and Look mag lol!!!(should be doing housework)
It says the eyshadow used on lower eyes is Urban decay deluxe shadow in adore, i second this its the exact colour!!! urban decay deluxe eyeshadows are amazing!!!!
i think the base and things are mac.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 14, 2009)

lol thanks for that (Look is the shiz when it comes to fashion and beauty news!) i just assumed that when it says 'makeup by mac' that everything is by mac but if you say thats a colour dupe then im rushing out to buy it. thanks so much x


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_lol thanks for that (Look is the shiz when it comes to fashion and beauty news!) i just assumed that when it says 'makeup by mac' that everything is by mac but if you say thats a colour dupe then im rushing out to buy it. thanks so much x_

 

was in looking at urban decay in boots yesterday and adore is so gorgeous the texture is like butter! nearly bought it myself, but bought the 24/7 liners in rockstar as i have the VIP and velvet rope sets, if you haven't tried these check them out, once they set they don't budge. Got one of the 24/7 lip pencils in wicked too and its love!!!!!

I fyou like the formulations of the deluxe shadows the deluxe eyeshadow pallette is lovely .


----------



## roxybc (Jan 26, 2009)

Oooh I have that magazine and I know the exact color!  I love it!


----------

